# GPU-Z Download?



## Beginner 1960 (Jan 19, 2010)

How do I get this to download every time I try to down load it. It says not to directly link to the download????? 

What am i doing wrong?

thanks 4 any help


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2010)

Select the mirror closest to you: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1709/mirrors.php


----------



## Beginner 1960 (Jan 19, 2010)

Still giveing me the same replie will not let me download

Thanks 4 the quick repley


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2010)

Strange. Try right clicking-->Open in New window. If that doesn't work delete your web browser cache/cookies/temp files.

In Internet Explorer it's: Tools->Internet Options->Delete Browsing History.


----------



## Beginner 1960 (Jan 19, 2010)

Tryed it in new window didn't work.

Deleted history/cache/cookies/tenp files still nothing.

It ask me if I was doing something illeagel.

I won't go to jail 4 trying to down load it will I. lol


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 19, 2010)

Expect the FBI any time now...


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 19, 2010)

are you using a web proxy?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 19, 2010)

he might also have a download manager that's screwing with the referrer


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 19, 2010)

tpu isnt checking the referrer


----------



## cbupdd (Jan 19, 2010)

try: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1709h/GPU-Z.0.3.8.exe
right click-> save link as > select the folder you want.


----------



## Beginner 1960 (Jan 21, 2010)

Got it to download don't know what the problom was thank eveyone 4 the help!!!!


----------

